# Art's Lawn Journal



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

Late entry for the season but better late than never!
Moved to the place this past spring. The lawn was in decent shape to begin with, just needed some fine tuning.
Took care of the weeds (mostly crabgrass and clover) and have been going through the fall nitrogen blitz.
Treated myself to a TORO GM1600 also as ive been really liking the reel low look of the lawn.
Its far from perfect from its ok for now until i get around to renovating it with a bluegrass monostand.

Here it is double cut, HOC is 1". Looks greener in person. Maybe ill give it another shot of iron at some point this fall.




Plans for next year will hopefully be a levelling up front and some overseed to thicken up the turf. The backyard will undergo some serious renos in the next few years also. The grass back there isnt terrible but its fairly thin, and some spots it feels like im offroading.


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

10/1/19
Quick mow today before the rain hits, the lawn was needing it as its growing pretty quick now.
Went over the backyard with the vacuum to get most of the leaves and sticks before cutting.
Decided to go with some single doubles front and back today. I know theyre perfectly straight, still getting the hang of it





Thickness isnt bad up front for a mixed lawn


There used to be a big tree in the spot at the bottom right. Struggling to get it to fill back again but its way better than when i moved in earlier this year.


Really liking this machine! Little hard to maneuver up front with the hill, especially around the cable boxes


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Lawn is looking good. It took me about a month to get the hang of the 1000.


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

Harts said:


> Lawn is looking good. It took me about a month to get the hang of the 1000.


Thank you, just trying to make it look half as good as yours haha. Yea i wish i tried the 1000 before just buying this one but its kind of hard to do. Plus it is nice having the 26"wide cut. You'd imagine the mows would be quicker but it seems the OCD just gets worse and everything has to be more and more perfect lol


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I wish I would have gotten the 1600. The golf course I got it from had 2 of each they were selling. I just don't have the room to store the 1600.

I ended up painting the notches on my grass catcher red so I could line up my passes easier.


----------



## artb (Jul 17, 2019)

Got a new toy this after weeks of dreaming and research. Very happy with it.
Gave the lawn a quick haircut as well. 
Spring green up was super early this year in comparison to the other lawns around me. I have the fall nitrogen blitz to thank i suppose


----------

